# Looking for driver/emitter upgrade for Solarforce Skyline I



## Wiggle (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking for someone to mod a Solarforce Skyline for me. I got this light at a great price and really love the beam pattern and build/feel, but not the output. This has quite a large head and I think could be pushed a good bit harder (thinking 1.2-1.4A if possible). The tailcap has dimming built in so just a 1 mode circuit would be fine. I will only ever power the light with 18650 and would prefer either a) low battery warning or b)mostly regulated output that provides gentle taper as cell depletes 

I'd love to have a high-bin XR-E (maybe even EZ900 die  )in a snow white to white-neutral tint possibly as well. Are there any modders out there that could do this for me? If so, please reply/PM me with approximate costs.


----------

